# Chatt Katt June Catfish Tournament



## full throttle (Jun 18, 2017)

Chatt Katt will have our June Tournament at Florence Marina Saturday June 24th from 3pm to 11pm. Eastern Time. Everyone is welcome to come out and join us.


----------

